# Installing a projector at 25 degrees from the screen (not right in front of it)



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It will be hard for me to install my projector right in front of the screen (I'd have to fit it to the ceiling and I'd need to see beams for that, but I don't see them).

Instead, I'm considering fitting it on a wall shelf, but on a wall that has a 25 degres angle with the screen. It's almost in front of it, but not quite.

Will the image be significantly distorted? Will it prove annoying while watching films?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you mean that the projector will be angled downward or angled to the left or right? The projector needs to be square with the screen from all directions... But it can be more to the right than left or more to the bottom than top if you have a projector with Lens Shift. Lens Shift is not on all projectors and the amount you can shift varies. A BenQ w1070 only allows like 3" of Lens shift and only in one direction.

The Epsons as I recall allow you to move the projector almost the whole screen over in any direction.
I am doing this from memory so I might be off in the amounts but the BenQ is definitely not going to allow much variance at all. Just remember the projector must be square with the screen for a nice clear picture. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If the wall is not square with the screen... Make the shelf a little bigger so the projector can still be square with the screen. :T


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I have an Optoma HD600X. As for the angle, it would be be left/right, like this: http://uppix.net/AFS45W.png


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zibizibi said:


> Well, I have an Optoma HD600X. As for the angle, it would be be left/right, like this: http://uppix.net/AFS45W.png


I would build the shelf out to compensate for the angle and make the front of the shelf parallel to the screen. :T


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, this new diagram is actually more accurate: http://uppix.net/xJCqtz.png.

The location I'm considering installing the projector is not even in front of the screen. So it's:

1) Not paralell to the screen, and
2) Not directly in front of the screen

And hence, The projector would really have to project against the screen with an angle, a 25 degres angle. And again my question is: will the image be significantly distorted, or will it be a very minor problem (something you typically don't notice)?

Perhaps some of you guys are in that situation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

From what info I have found the Optoma HD600X has lens shift so the only way you will know for sure if it will work is to place is temporarily in the spot where you think it will mount and try. I am thinking that No it will not be able to correct for that great an offset but you won't know unless you try. Generally 25degreese off is way out of the normal placement options and keystone usually only corrects for an up or down placement issue not left or right.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The only other way I can think of is to build a frame across the open area parallel to the screen and hang the projector there. Why can't you see the beams in the ceiling?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When you say the wall is 25 degrees of it is actually more because it is not able to center on the screen either. It is more like 45 degrees.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

I just tested and the image is strongly distorted. Unfortunately this projector only has settings to deal with vertical distortion, not horizontal distortion. So I really have to put it right in front of the wall.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zibizibi said:


> Sorry, this new diagram is actually more accurate: http://uppix.net/xJCqtz.png.
> 
> The location I'm considering installing the projector is not even in front of the screen. So it's:
> 
> ...


What is the space to the right of the projector wall... Is it open space... Could you mount the projector from the ceiling?


----------

